# 1996 30' teton phoenix III



## dougdammit (Sep 22, 2013)

I am looking at purchasing a 1996 30' phoenix III.  Some of the papers are missing.  Trying to find out.  dry weight, gvrw, pin weight.....black, grey, fresh water tanks size......ac 13500 or 15000.  the owners manual does not have a spec sheet and would appreciate a copy of one.


----------

